

Why Israel Targets Sports in Gaza - goatcurious
http://www.thenation.com/blog/171344/killing-hope-why-israel-targets-sports-gaza#

======
bryanlarsen
I couldn't tell by the article whether or not the stadium was occupied at the
time. The stadium may have provided a target that would help to lower support
for the war without actually killing people. Obviously any move designed to
crush morale isn't going to be "nice", but at least it's better than choosing
targets for maximum loss of life.

------
ilyay
First of all, this is not remotely technology-related, and does not belong on
HN.

Second, according to the IDF, this soccer field has been used to fire long-
range rockets towards Israel, and served as a weapons cache.

